# CRS dead from algae control



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

sorry to hear that,


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Where there more bubbles coming out of the diffuser after cleaning it? Could be that more co2 was being defused and you gassed your shrimp.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Tetra algae control is known to kill inverts...


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Algaecides should be avoided in a moss, floating plant, invert and snail tanks. 
Personal experience: Used an algaecide within 24 hours 4 nerite snails dead amazon frogbit which was growing like crazy in this tank disappeared totally in a week. A few delicate rare hi-tech plants turned brown and died. If an algaecide can kill plants and snails, shrimps are far more delicate. 

I had to clean the tank thoroughly changed RO water 50% twice a week for 3 weeks added Seachem Cuprisorb in the external filter to absorb all the copper residue, after 2 weeks added active carbon. After a month I added snails, amano shrimp and frogbit which seem to be fine. I dose my tank with fertilizers have CO2 but I check the tank everyday.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

diwu13 said:


> Tetra algae control is known to kill inverts...


+1 chemical control of algae has never been a proper solution.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry for your lose  
I used twice Algol from Jbl and thats says on the label it is shrimp and invertebrate safe. In my planted tank i had a nasty algae problem and so i needed a quick response and a safe product... I get it! my shrimpies are fine and the fishes also and the green water are gone and the rest of algae stays put  ... on my shrimp tank i never have algae  strange no? LOL


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

your diffusor will have micro pores to absorb everything deep within. 10 minute soak wont do much to get whatever soaked within expelled. Might have been more useful to connect an airline to blow out of the diffusor for a longer period of time.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

In the future use bleach. It will clean out the diffusor as well but breaks down much easier. I put it in a 25% or so bleach solution overnight and then soaked for a few more hours in clean water with extra declorinator. When your done you shouldn't smell the bleach.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

oblongshrimp said:


> In the future use bleach. It will clean out the diffusor as well but breaks down much easier. I put it in a 25% or so bleach solution overnight and then soaked for a few more hours in clean water with extra declorinator. When your done you shouldn't smell the bleach.


This is good if you have the time to do that type of cleaning, but a 30 minute bleach soak, plug the diffuser up and expell the liquid that has soaked in with CO2 and then soak it in dechlorinator for 30 minutes and blow it out the same way works just as well IMO.


----------



## DubSmacks (Apr 25, 2012)

anything with -cide in it sounds a lot like killing to me and they should be avoided at all costs. It might have been better to manually remove it. I know this is somewhat tedious and won't get it all off but its better than the alternative of dead shrimps... My tanks have a bad pond snail problem but I will not use any drugs/-cides to get rid of them. they can all have bad effects on aquaria. sorry for your loss and hope is it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. Im glad i learned my lesson and didnt lose that much. Im just not gonna use algaecide in my tanks. I honestly dont even have that much in my tank i just thought it was a good idea to clean my diffuser but i guess not. Ill use a different method next time for sure!


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

aznartist34 said:


> Where there more bubbles coming out of the diffuser after cleaning it? Could be that more co2 was being defused and you gassed your shrimp.


This was my thought as well. If the stuff was able to diffuse into the equipment that fast, it should have diffused out just as easily (unless it bound to the ceramic, in which case it would have remained bound.)


----------

